# On my way home with this.



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

25$. Looks almost new ish. 
18 hp twin b&s engine!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A picture through the back window? Did ya steal it!:lmao:
Where have you been JoeKP?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice find!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Cops are still looking for the fugitive.  Nicely done!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Okay you can keep it.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

pogobill said:


> A picture through the back window? Did ya steal it!:lmao:
> Where have you been JoeKP?


Yeah. Didn't think of taking another

And have been busy doin the electrical jobs. And some other personal things. As the weather is getting warmer I will be pulling some more things home


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Thomas said:


> Okay you can keep it.


It's not that bad. Really only wanted it for the engine. But it may just get cleaned up and re sold


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

You got a good deal thats for sure.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Anything that runs under $50 is a good deal - most go for over $300 lately.


----------

